# Snow Study Kit - any input helpful....



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey all, I need to get a snow study kit and was wondering if anyone can recommend a specific one. Have been looking at the life link one Life-Link Professional Snow Study Kit from Backcountry.com but just wondering if there are better ones out there. thanks and everyone enjoy the blessings of Ullr!!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

make your own, get a digital thermometer and slope meter and buy the rest on your own, way cheaper!


----------



## TINY (Apr 10, 2005)

I agree. It is cheaper to make your own. It can be a pain to find some of the stuff. If you are not worried about cost, go for a pre done one. All are pretty comparable. You will find that once you get one and use it, you will replace things in it that you don't like anyway. Digital thermometers are the ticket. Much faster than dial versions. I think a good magnifier is key as well. The tough part is protecting a good one in your pack. It sucks to spend the cash for a good one, only to find it in pieces after a digger or some misplaced gear.


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

Also check out snowmetrics.com - good quality tools.


----------

